# TTOC Cornish Peninsula Tour - 12th June 2011



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've threatened to do a Cornwall trip for a while so here it is;

*DATE: * 12th June 2011

*WHERE:* Start at Hayle at around 1100 and then around the Land's End peninsula via St Ives, Zennor, Porthmeor, Botallack, St Just, Sennen, Treen, Lamorna and ending up at Penzance.

The proposed route is here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl=en& ... 04935&z=11

I'd like this to be a drive-and-stop-as-we-please event so there will be no set place for a lunch stop. We can see what's available on the route or perhaps take a late lunch somewhere in Penzance. We could even do a picnic.

This gives us maximum flexibilty to stop where we want for as long as we want. There are lots of possible stopping places on the way: Zennor, Gurnard's Head, Bosigran, Sennen Cove, Land's End, Minnack Theatre, Lamorna Cove etc etc.

Note: All the above is open to advice from anyone local to the area - Nigel. 

So, who's interested?

brittan
Diveratt
j8keith
rustyintegrale ?
medlen1985
triplefan
NJBTT


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Brian, 
I'll be in Cornwall the weekend of the 12th. Diving on the Saturday and camping Penzance on the Saturday night so this would work out great. Just have to take the TT not my Smart this time 

Kevin


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Smart


Oh Kevin..... How one can plumet in one's estimations...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi-Jack over!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Brian 
you must be clocking the miles up in the RS all these meets you've been in :lol: are you not just back from IOM event :?: am cracking up with 2550 mls on the clock in 7 months :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Made a note of the dates.

Just checked with Penny both dates are free.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

j8keith said:


> Made a note of the dates.


wish i could  beautiful part of the country and you get the flipping good weather weather :lol: not like up here :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

trev said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Made a note of the dates.
> ...


For a few cases of your best "malt" we could perhaps persuade the Met Office to allow the weather down here to drift further North.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

j8keith said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


just a few cases :lol: so your not a drinker then :wink: 
its been ok up here today apart from working, fingers crossed its ok for this weekend


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice. 8)

I love Cornwall, but are you planning any coastal/beach venues like Crantock for example or Port Isaac? Plus we'd need to come down and stay. Not been down there for at least 20 years... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The proposed route is relatively short but takes in a superb area of Cornwall with coastal views, tin mining heritage etc etc.
The area presents mostly granite cliffs to the sea - and was a favorite climbing area when i was younger & fitter - but gems like Sennen Cove & beach are still to be found - a possible lunch stop at pub, fish/chip shop or picnic.
Crantock and Port Isaac are much further up the North coast so no plans to visit them.

It will be just a one day trip with no set stops to give the option to stop where ever looks interesting and, bearing in mind that I'm nearly 2 hours drive from the start point, a late(ish) start.

Have a Google of some of the places I've mentioned in the OP together with St Ives, Lelant, Geevor Mine, Penzance.


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am up for this sounds great. I have been to most of the places mentioned as well and there a nice drive. Cheers Jamie


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Excellent Jamie, will be good to meet up.

Any preferred date or either?

Brian


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Cornwall has always been my favourite part of the country so very interested in this, but we would need to stay overnight before and after. Any recommendations for somewhere to stay, and can we firm up the date?

Edit: Can't be 19th as The Nare has no rooms available :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Cornwall has always been my favourite part of the country so very interested in this, but we would need to stay overnight before and after. Any recommendations for somewhere to stay, and can we firm up the date?
> 
> Edit: Can't be 19th as The Nare has no rooms available :lol:


Hope that you can make it Andy, Penny is looking forward to catching up with Maria.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

j8keith said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Cornwall has always been my favourite part of the country so very interested in this, but we would need to stay overnight before and after. Any recommendations for somewhere to stay, and can we firm up the date?
> ...


Got to admit it's pushing it a bit what with booking time off work (and sorting somewhere to stay) but as you say it would be good to catch up.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

triplefan said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > triplefan said:
> ...


Just seen your cars pictures ,very smooth. 8)


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

I've changed my work weekends around so either date is ok for me

We could buy pasties etc from Philp's in hayle to take with us if we go 
down the picnic route?!

http://www.philpsbakery.co.uk/

Looking forward to it though

All the best

Nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Time for a little update then:

For those who have expressed a preference the *Date will be 12th June*

OP updated with list of people interested.

*Andy:* I've never stayed in a hotel in Cornwall (beaches, fields, camp sites, barns, boats - yes) so I have no recommends ref hotels but the Nare is nice. 

*Nigel:* If you have any comments on the route etc then please let me know. Philps Bakery? On the corner by the river? Nah, never been there. :roll: Good idea, we can decide on the day according to the weather.
I quite fancy stopping at Sennen Cove - ideal for picnic also pub or chippie, beach, harbour, gallery, Lifeboat station, cliffs, views etc. What do you think?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The 12th looks good Brian, where do you suggest we meet up for the drive down. Still having prblems with getting on the Forum even after following the instructions how to delete "cookies" jaffa cakes, & jammy dodgers, but have found a rather long winded way to get in, not ideal but for now it works.
Good to see your name down Nigel, will Des be joining us too ?


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi brian

i agree Sennen Cove is a must and i'll have a think about the route and let you know if i
come up with anything......

hi keith

i told des yesterday and i'm sure he'll be along soon to say he's joining us. He's probably having trouble 
logging in too....!!!

cheers

nigel


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

been to Cornwall a few years back and loved it [smiley=dude.gif] I envy you guys :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> been to Cornwall a few years back and loved it [smiley=dude.gif] I envy you guys :roll:


Is there any place you've not been to Dani :wink: 
Will have to get you back up here again before the end of the year :lol: what about holding the yearly reps meet up here this year


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> what about holding the yearly reps meet up here this year


I'm all for it Trev, I love Scotland  
D'you think our chairman would agree :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > what about holding the yearly reps meet up here this year
> ...


Wouldn't put money on it Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


We could bribe him perhaps? :twisted:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It was up North last time.

Maybe we are paving the way for the next meet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think we do Brian ,,,, and welcome to the OAP fold 8)


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

NJBTT said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> I've changed my work weekends around so either date is ok for me
> 
> ...


Just came back fro Hayle today had a Philps pasty for lunch 

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Diveratt said:


> Just came back fro Hayle today had a Philps pasty for lunch
> 
> Kevin


The position of Chief Food Taster is now occupied. 

And the verdict Kevin?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Think we do Brian ,,,, and welcome to the OAP fold 8)


 :lol: :lol: mature is the word your looking for 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

trev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Think we do Brian ,,,, and welcome to the OAP fold 8)
> ...


Sounds like a tree to me :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Diveratt said:


> NJBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brian
> ...


  just had a look at your link to the Cornish Pasties site it states They only post to England, Wales, lower parts of Scotland
[smiley=bigcry.gif] we live in the middle , anyone willing to post some up here


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

trev said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > NJBTT said:
> ...


I'm sure we could manage to send you a food parcel Trev. :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Unfortunately this is the day after the Occcmbe Farm Beer Festival so there is no way in hell I will be up that early


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

After much haggling at work, managed to get 2 days off, hotel is booked, see you all Sunday


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Brian,

If it had been 19th was seriously thinking about this, had lot's of terrific hols in Cornwall - last ones 2008 / 9 in Porth 

Sorry, got a date with Trev on the 12th 

Maybe another time - love your part of the country 

All the best
Jimmy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jbell said:


> Unfortunately this is the day after the Occcmbe Farm Beer Festival so there is no way in hell I will be up that early


No stamina.  Fresh sea air will wake you up!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

triplefan said:


> After much haggling at work, managed to get 2 days off, hotel is booked, see you all Sunday


Excellent news.  Where are you staying?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jimmyf said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> If it had been 19th was seriously thinking about this, had lot's of terrific hols in Cornwall - last ones 2008 / 9 in Porth
> 
> ...


Sorry about the date Jimmy, would have been good to have you along. 
I'm sure that Trev needs a nicely prepared car for the stand.

As you say, another time I hope.

Brian


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brian,
> ...


 :evil: Jimmy's not going to win anything this time Brian he's won enough this year :wink: 
on another point the mails arrived and no Cornish Pasties, you eat them yourself Brian :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

brittan said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > After much haggling at work, managed to get 2 days off, hotel is booked, see you all Sunday
> ...


Pencubitt Country House, Liskeard had hoped to be a bit closer but only an hour away and it looked OK


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Pencubitt Country House, Liskeard had hoped to be a bit closer but only an hour away and it looked OK


Myself and Keith/Penny will be passing Liskeard on the way to Hayle so we could meet up for the hour's drive there.

I'll sort out a likely meeting spot and time in the next couple of days.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

trev said:


> :evil: Jimmy's not going to win anything this time Brian he's won enough this year :wink:


Must be fixed then. :lol:



trev said:


> on another point the mails arrived and no Cornish Pasties, you eat them yourself Brian :lol:


Well the shop is a 4 hour return drive away and of course I'd be pleased to do that just to get you a pasty Trev - but I don't have your address.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :evil: Jimmy's not going to win anything this time Brian he's won enough this year :wink:
> ...


you'll get my address on the reps page dont try and pull that one mate :lol:

i'll settle for one of our scotch pies Brian, will get a pastie another time


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

brittan said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Pencubitt Country House, Liskeard had hoped to be a bit closer but only an hour away and it looked OK
> ...


Nice one Brian, I thought that may be the case for the Plymouth attendees, just let me know where

Cheers


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wondering if this is still hapening next week as I beloved my wife is working which is ideal. Is there many mk1 s coming. Cheers Jamie


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

medlen1985 said:


> Just wondering if this is still hapening next week as I beloved my wife is working which is ideal. Is there many mk1 s coming. Cheers Jamie


Oh yasss; this is very much on and we will all be in TTs. 

I'll post more details of the route and stops over the next couple of days.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

j8keith said:


> The 12th looks good Brian, where do you suggest we meet up for the drive down.


We'll meet up at the Saltash bridge car park Keith; seems easiest. Ready to leave there at 0900.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

triplefan said:


> Nice one Brian, I thought that may be the case for the Plymouth attendees, just let me know where
> 
> Cheers


I could find no sensible/safe place to stop near to where you'd join the A38 so we'll meet you at the car park at Heathlands Road, which is very close to your hotel, at 0930. That leaves a little contingency on time. 

See: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl=en& ... 01929&z=16


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

*The plan for Sunday:*

1. Meet up at Commercial Road Long Stay Car Park, Hayle. The car park is opposite the Cornish Arms pub and has coloured lights on strung from the lamp posts on the road side.
*Ready to leave at 1100 please.*

2. Turn right out of the car park and (assuming we are going the picnic route) we'll stop a few hundred yards along the road at Philp's Bakery for the pasties. The bakery is on the RHS on the first LH bend.

3. Turn right out of the bakery and drive through Hayle taking the A3074 signed for St Ives.

4. Once through the narrow streets of St Ives we'll head on the B3306 via Zennor and Moevah to Pendeen. Parking places are at a premium on this road but we will stop once or twice to admire the view.

5. At Pendeen we'll turn right on the road to the Lighthouse where there are good views in both directions along the coast.

6. Back to the B3306 we turn right to head through Botallack and St Just and then turn right to drive past Land's End airport, briefly join the A30 and then turn right to drive down hill to Sennen Cove where we will stop for lunch. That can be our picnic or there are a couple of cafes to choose from, a pub or a chippie.

7. After lunch we'll rejoin the A30, bypass Land's End itself and take the B3315 towards Treen and turn right to Porthcurno.

8. There are two attractions to visit here: the Minack Theatre (free parking & £4 entry) and the Telegraph Museum (free entry & pay-to-park). The original telegraph cables to America left our shores via Porthcurno beach.

9. Returning to the B3315 we'll follow that and the B3283 via St Buryan to Penzance and the large sea front car park near the station.

10. Here, depending on the time, we can go our separate ways or perhaps take a coffee etc at one of the places along the front or in Wharfside.

The updated route is here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl=en& ... 17294&z=11

*
Please copy/paste/print this if you want to.

If you have a radio (PMR) please bring it along. I will have a couple of spares.

Don't forget some shrapnel for the car parks.*


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

brittan said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Brian, I thought that may be the case for the Plymouth attendees, just let me know where
> ...


Yup, think I can do that without getting lost, see you guys at 09:30

Cheers

Andy


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > The 12th looks good Brian, where do you suggest we meet up for the drive down.
> ...


Ideal Brian, Penny will only bring four pairs of shoes this time. It wil be good to meet Andy & Maria on the way.


----------



## desmondo (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all
just seen details of sunday bash, sounds great! However, going to Saunton sands for solo TT weekend!
(A) Hope to be home intime to attend (B) Hope to gain permission from wifey!
hope to see you sunday, non Cornish, please bring passports!!  
des


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

desmondo said:


> Hi all
> just seen details of sunday bash, sounds great! However, going to Saunton sands for solo TT weekend!
> (A) Hope to be home intime to attend (B) Hope to gain permission from wifey!
> hope to see you sunday, non Cornish, please bring passports!!
> des


OK Des, I guess that means if you are not there by the time we leave at 1100 then you won't be able/allowed to attend. 
Not too far from you to the start at Hayle though so hope to see you there.

Hmmm, Saunton eh. 'Tis across the border in Devon I do b'leeve. :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

brittan said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Just came back fro Hayle today had a Philps pasty for lunch
> ...


The pasties are fab & they stay hot for ages 

Where is the starting point & time Brian?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


OK found it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Diveratt said:


> Where is the starting point & time Brian?


See my long post about 5 back Kevin.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

It's the wifey here. Just thinking as they are saying rain and wind on Sunday but who knows. There is Trevaskis farm that do good food. You would need to book a table. Meals are huge. It's at Connor Downs which is not far from Hayle. Just a thought as something you non locals or emmets as the Cornish say would possibly not know of it. Could even be a place to stop off before everyone says their goodbyes for cream tea or one of their rather large cakes.

http://www.trevaskisfarm.co.uk/restaurant/

Michelle


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

NJBTT said:


> It's the wifey here. Just thinking as they are saying rain and wind on Sunday but who knows. There is Trevaskis farm that do good food. You would need to book a table. Meals are huge. It's at Connor Downs which is not far from Hayle. Just a thought as something you non locals or emmets as the Cornish say would possibly not know of it. Could even be a place to stop off before everyone says their goodbyes for cream tea or one of their rather large cakes.
> 
> http://www.trevaskisfarm.co.uk/restaurant/
> 
> Michelle


I had better not let Penny read this Michelle, you know what she is like when food is mentioned. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

NJBTT said:


> It's the wifey here. Just thinking as they are saying rain and wind on Sunday but who knows. There is Trevaskis farm that do good food. You would need to book a table. Meals are huge. It's at Connor Downs which is not far from Hayle. Just a thought as something you non locals or emmets as the Cornish say would possibly not know of it. Could even be a place to stop off before everyone says their goodbyes for cream tea or one of their rather large cakes.
> 
> http://www.trevaskisfarm.co.uk/restaurant/
> 
> Michelle


Thanks Michelle, good to have an alternative to keep in the back pocket. Its position would make it suitable for a final stop-off-and-fill-up point depending on how we get on during the day ref the weather.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hmmm, as Michelle posted above the weather forecast is not too good, depending which one you read, but looks like it will be clearing somewhat in the afternoon.

On the positive side this means that the roads will be clearer and more parking spaces available. 

I hope everyone is still up for this although we may have to forget the picnic.

Anyway, there's no such thing as bad weather, only inappropriate clothing.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> Hmmm, as Michelle posted above the weather forecast is not too good, depending which one you read, but looks like it will be clearing somewhat in the afternoon.
> 
> On the positive side this means that the roads will be clearer and more parking spaces available.
> 
> ...


That'll be four pairs of shoes for Penny and a pair of Wellies for me then. :lol:


----------



## desmondo (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Brian, was duly thrown out of Devon for not carrying passport, so am home and looking forward to attending tomorrow!
Mate of mine has a mk1 black 180bhp, he may tag along as well if that's ok
cheers
Des 8)


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm sure it a case of the more the merrier Des so please bring Pat along!!!

See you all in the morning

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

desmondo said:


> Hi Brian, was duly thrown out of Devon for not carrying passport, so am home and looking forward to attending tomorrow!
> Mate of mine has a mk1 black 180bhp, he may tag along as well if that's ok
> cheers
> Des 8)


Of course its OK, It's a case of what Nigel said.


----------



## desmondo (Feb 14, 2011)

Nige,
Just spoke to Pat, he is picking a wedding party up later for Williams, wont be home until 0300ish, so is going to give it a miss
Des


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok Des. Shame Pat can't make it though.

See you in the morning

Nigel


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for a good drive around the Peninsular Brian, a shame that the weather was a little damp  , but the company more than made up for it, it was great to catch up with everyone.
Keith.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks to Brian for once again organising a great meet 
and to everyone who came down.

especially andy and maria for making their long trip!!!!

apologies for cornwall's rain making it's appearance though

some pics........

our lunch stop at Sennen Cove



















parked above the Minack theatre at Porthcurno



















the view from the cliff top



















all the best

nigel


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Brain that was fun 
Kevin


----------



## desmondo (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Brian, that was fun, wet!, but fun.
great to see everyone, good pics Nigel!
Des


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just to ad our thanks to Brian for organising and the rest of you who turned up to brave brave the Cornish weather, we had a great time.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who turned up especially given the rather damp weather in the morning.

Happily it cleared up as we went further West so not such a bad day after all.

Shame we missed out the pasties (except for Kevin) but it wasn't picnic weather.

What do you all fancy next?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

brittan said:


> Thanks to everyone who turned up especially given the rather damp weather in the morning.
> 
> Happily it cleared up as we went further West so not such a bad day after all.
> 
> ...


Next month is fairly booked, Crich and Audis on Poole Quay, have to give it some thought.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looked a nice days out guys, despite the weather


----------

